# Mounting from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default failed with error 97



## dave (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a system that won't boot, but I can't find anything about "error 97."  Any info on that would be helpful.

Second,  is it possible to import this pool on another machine that has its own zroot pool?  Is it possible to import a pool under another name?  Or do I have to import it using a live CD or something?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

error 97 can be found in line 133 of script 17 according to information provided.
But you can always import zpools by any boot way if  the freebsd-version of the machine you import it in has the same version or is newer.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2021)

dave said:


> Is it possible to import a pool under another name?


Yes. zpool-import(8):

```
zpool import [-Dflmt] [-F [-nTX]] [-c cachefile|-d dir|device] [-o
             mntopts] [-o property=value]… [-R root] [-s] pool|id [newpool]
             Imports a specific pool.  A pool can be identified by its name or
             the numeric identifier.  If newpool is specified, the pool is
             imported using the name newpool.  Otherwise, it is imported with
             the same name as its exported name.
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

Solaris ZFS : How to import 2 pools that have the same names – The Geek Diary
					

It is possible that you may have to manage 2 pools that have the same name. For example, if you have a pool name "datapool" and you have another from some other storage array called "datapool". You may wish to import this second pool (with the same name) to your system. ZFS will not allow the...




					www.thegeekdiary.com


----------



## dave (Jun 28, 2021)

```
% sudo zpool import
Password:
   pool: zroot
     id: 4037362043140107148
  state: FAULTED
 status: The pool was last accessed by another system.
 action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
    The pool may be active on another system, but can be imported using
    the '-f' flag.
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-EY
 config:

    zroot                   FAULTED  corrupted data
      16923054100827503493  FAULTED  corrupted data
```


```
sudo zpool import -f 4037362043140107148 ztemp                                                                                ◀ 09:48:55
internal error: Integrity check failed
[1]    49085 abort      sudo zpool import -f 4037362043140107148 ztemp
```

Looks like the drive is, to use a technical term... toast.

Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

man zpool-clear

```
ZPOOL-CLEAR(8)          FreeBSD System Manager's Manual         ZPOOL-CLEAR(8)

NAME
     zpool-clear – Clears device errors in a ZFS storage pool.

SYNOPSIS
     zpool clear pool [device]

DESCRIPTION
     zpool clear pool [device]
             Clears device errors in a pool.  If no arguments are specified,
             all device errors within the pool are cleared.  If one or more
             devices is specified, only those errors associated with the
             specified device or devices are cleared.  If multihost is
             enabled, and the pool has been suspended, this will not resume
             I/O.  While the pool was suspended, it may have been imported on
             another host, and resuming I/O could result in pool damage.

SEE ALSO
     zdb(8), zpool-reopen(8), zpool-status(8)

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p2         August 9, 2019         FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p2
```

What is the output of,

```
zpool status -v
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2021)

dave said:


> ```
> zroot FAULTED corrupted data
> 16923054100827503493 FAULTED corrupted data
> ```


That doesn't look good. 


dave said:


> Looks like the drive is, to use a technical term... toast.


It sure looks that way.


----------



## dave (Jun 28, 2021)

Alain De Vos, thanks for your continued advice, but I it's just a USB stick I was using to boot a secondary file server.  I have a backup image of the drive, so I'll just write that to a new stick.


----------

